# Lime Green thing Don't know what it is



## saltGuy (Jan 26, 2010)

Can Anyone tell me what this is and if it is bad?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

This is a SW tank? Shouldnt be harmful... but im no salt expert.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

looks like green sponge to me


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

I've only had a few SW aquariums, and each has had a LOT of growth, especially it was worse when I had the same stock in smaller tanks.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a sponge... nothing to worry bout


----------

